# FSC File Numbering List



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Pierre26 said:


> CiC is from Factory, 2009 France
> I made a mistake : /mnt/HBpersistence (then copied by CiC in the others files)
> You are right I have but don't use the remote Climat option, is it that ?
> 
> ...


yes, is used for script activation, is inside CIC, are TEST.fsc. but not have any functions.
search in persistence 1b and ignore the rest of codes.


----------



## Pierre26 (Sep 8, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> yes, is used for script activation, is inside CIC, are TEST.fsc. but not have any functions.
> search in persistence 1b and ignore the rest of codes.


Ok thanks for explanation, I only script activated the Voice recognition (00170001.swt) and all is running well.

@Shawnsheridan: it is said that this doesn't alter the others official Fsc like Sirius Satellite, didn't test it as in Europe we don't have this option, 

Anyway, thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pierre26 said:


> Ok thanks for explanation, I only script activated the Voice recognition (00170001.swt) and all is running well.
> 
> @Shawnsheridan: it is said that this doesn't alter the others official Fsc like Sirius Satellite, didn't test it as in Europe we don't have this option,
> 
> Anyway, thanks !


Perhaps it is possible to have it mixed, with Script Activation for Nav and Voice, and FSC Codes for Sat Radio and BMW Apps, but if that is case, given the cost of those two FSC Codes, a cheap $79 Emulator remains a better option. In my opinion, Script Activation is only useful for early F1x and F25 cars where Activation is over the MOST bus, and Emulator is very hard to find and very expensive (around $450 USD) if you can find one.


----------



## noones (Nov 22, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Only a Map Update FSC Code can be generated outside BMW AG. All other FSC Codes must be issued by BMW AG and signed with their Private Encryption Key.


OK, I get that.
But, what if I just want to update software of my modules and it requires FSC for some of them?
Is tere any option to backup exsisting FSC and import them back in programing session?

Here here is the list of required FSC codes:
https://1drv.ms/w/s!AuuDPMK19wzVgTcd_OXlhZCYqTLD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noones said:


> OK, I get that.
> But, what if I just want to update software of my modules and it requires FSC for some of them?
> Is tere any option to backup exsisting FSC and import them back in programing session?
> 
> ...


If FSC Codes are present, then you can Update the modules and FSC DCodes are left in tact.

You picture shows CIC-Mid Head Unit (MOTION) and EPS Modules without FSC Codes, as if they are not factory fitted options.


----------



## noones (Nov 22, 2016)

Huh no, all that are factory fitted modules (VIN: A376465), but probbably in that state because of previously failed trial of programming (power loss).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noones said:


> Huh no, all that are factory fitted modules (VIN: A376465), but probbably in that state because of previously failed trial of programming (power loss).


Yes, maybe so.


----------



## noones (Nov 22, 2016)

What now?
Any chanses?
Or just BMW AG?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noones said:


> What now?
> Any chanses?
> Or just BMW AG?


Get FSC Repair Kit for your VIN and see if you can Import and Activate them with ISTA/P.


----------



## noones (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok, another question - sorry 
FSC Repair Kit is kind of Software tool or what?
Maybe ASAP portal?
Sorry - new in this bay.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noones said:


> ok, another question - sorry
> fsc repair kit is kind of software tool or what?
> Maybe asap portal?
> Sorry - new in this bay.


asap.


----------



## noones (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks man!
FSC codes was sucessfully imported and everything vent OK.

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noones said:


> Thanks man!
> FSC codes was sucessfully imported and everything vent OK.
> 
> :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------

